
Darkwinds: A game of great pirates and cryptocollectibles - phaser
https://mego.cl/2018/04/02/welcome-to-darkwinds.html
======
Jommi
This is actually really interesting, shame that the whitepaper is just quite
bland and nondescript. I think there is potential here.

>
> [https://playdarkwinds.com/whitepaper/darkwinds.pdf](https://playdarkwinds.com/whitepaper/darkwinds.pdf)

